# how much at each feeding



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

ok, i admit that this is a dumb question, but i gotta ask; i know when i was feeding kibble, i fed 2-3 cups at each feeding; that also seemed to be the consensus of others too

so, now that i'm feeding raw, how much is a reasonable amount for an 80# gsd? is 25 oz too much for one feeding? is 16 oz too much?

i could sure use some of your advice

thanks,
ellen


----------



## IN101 (Jul 21, 2000)

I was feeding my boy that was 100# twice a day and gave him 1#8oz each feeding so he was getting 3#'s a day. It all depends on your dog and what you are feeding. I was feeding only turkey since he was allergic to everthing else. You have to start and judge by the looks of your dog. If your dog looks too heavy, reduce a bit....too light increase a bit. I played with it allot and found a happy point where he kept his weight just right. There are others on here that did longer than me and have better criteria for how much to start with. Good luck and I hope some others can shed some insight too.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i guess i wasn't clear enough; i'm trying to figure out what is a safe amount to feed at each feeding; how many pounds/ounces can a dog safely ingest at one time


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ellen366i guess i wasn't clear enough; i'm trying to figure out what is a safe amount to feed at each feeding; how many pounds/ounces can a dog safely ingest at one time


You feed 2-3% of your dogs body wieght. I started with 2.5% and adjusted from there. 

My dogs do well on a 60% RBM's 30% MM and 10% misc of organ meat, and yogurt, eggs and cottage cheese and veg mix.

For an 80 pound dog I would start off feeding 2 pounds a day, you can adjust this if you find it is not enough or too much.

You need to be very careful when feeding raw, it is wonderful but you need to make sure you are feeding enough variety. I do personally feed fruits and vegs.

Your dog can safely ingest his entire daily food intake in one meal.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Rule of thumb is 2-3% of the dog's body weight per day. (Weigh everything.) My fellow is 85 lbs and gets 15-16 oz per meal, plus healthy treats during the day. I feed twice a day, the evening meal is a bone meal. What exactly do you mean by "safely"? If you are worried about bloat or torsion, the general consensus now is that this is a genetic disease rather than one triggered by eating. However if you are concerned about it, raw feeding is "safer" because the food doesn't "swell" in the stomach the way kibble does, and it digests much faster. Keep an eye on your dog's weight - if he starts gaining too much, either up the exercise or cut back on the food.

_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ellen - the spreadsheet link is working now.







It will help you determine how much to feed your dog.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Lauri!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I sent it to her a couple days ago, so not sure where she's lost at?? Ellen, call me later, lol


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

ok, i admit that i'm computer challenged but after your tutelage i was able to get it to calculate; only prob was, after one dog, the spreadsheet was "protected" so i couldn't do my calcs for the rest of the pack

yeah, i know, i'm more than computer challenged, lol

thanks for helping angela; i do appreciate it; i suck when it comes to excel


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks lauri; it opened and saved ok

will work on it later on tonight; right now,i'm going to take a nap, lol
been up since 3amish thanks to the mutts

appreciate it

ellen


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

you click on the tab at the bottom for dog2, dog3 and enter their info in.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

That is a fantastic spreadsheet BTW!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I'll tell my DH. He did the programming - I'm the idea man.


----------

